
Node v8.5.0 - bpierre
https://nodejs.org/en/blog/release/v8.5.0/
======
pitaj
> add fs.copyFile and fs.copyFileSync which allows for more efficient copying
> of files.

FINALLY. I don;t know how long we could have come with this still being a
thing you need a module for, or you have to code yourself.

Hopefully we get `fs.mkdirp` and `fs.remrf` somewhere down the line.

> Add support for ESM. This is currently behind the `--experimental-modules`
> flag and requires the `.mjs` extension.

I don't like the `.mjs` extension, but I understand the need for it, and I'm
just glad that modules are finally here.

~~~
Johnny_Brahms
Wiuldnt implementing those be trivial? They are hardly going to be "too slow"
like file copy might be, and with the JS love of small packages this should
already be a solved problem.

~~~
thom_nic
As Larry Wall said, "Easy things should be easy."

When working on a project and you need to copy something for the first time,
you shouldn't have to do:

    
    
      * Ok I need to copy...  What npm package does that again?
      * search NPM for copy
      * figure out which package is "best"
      * npm i some-copy-package
      * require("some-copy-packge")
      * do thing
    

The first 4 steps should be unnecessary.

~~~
tkone
or just

fs.createReadStream('file.txt').pipe(fs.createWriteStream('new-file.txt'))

Streams are too slow you say?

fs.writeFileSync('new-file.txt', fs.readFileSync('file.txt'))

I've never had a problem with no explicit copy, but I am very happy it has
been added...

~~~
pitaj
For the first one, what about error handling? You have to handle errors by
both the read and write stream, and also most people will want a callback when
everything is done, so you have to handle that event, too.

------
argentenergy
Does enable async stack traces mean useful stack traces?

Node has been a frustrating language to switch to from C# from the perspective
of stack traces. It seems in node they devolve into relative meaninglessness
beyond the first line or two. I have fond memories of juicy stack traces like
homing beacons.

I'm secretly hoping somebody will jump in to tell me I'm just reading them
wrong or something...

~~~
jadbox
Yes, this update will make async stack traces appear within its called
context... allows for much better debugging. [https://medium.com/the-node-js-
collection/node-js-8-big-impr...](https://medium.com/the-node-js-
collection/node-js-8-big-improvements-for-the-debugging-and-native-module-
ecosystem-58454861f2fc)

------
ssijak
Any updates about the Node leadership disaster news from the 10 days ago? That
left a bad taste in my mouth about node.

~~~
pgsandstrom
Do you have a link so I can read about this?

~~~
davman
[https://www.theregister.co.uk/2017/08/24/nodejs_forks_ayo_co...](https://www.theregister.co.uk/2017/08/24/nodejs_forks_ayo_code_of_conduct/)

~~~
gkya
tl;dr

> On Tuesday, the thirteen-member steering committee came together to vote on
> whether to remove Rod Vagg, a TSC member and Node.js contributor, over his
> controversial statements on Twitter and GitHub that prompted complaints.
> They also voted on whether to ask Vagg to resign.

~~~
staticelf
I am always curious about what the statement was. When it comes to SJWs they
usually do not want to display that because it is often such silly things.

~~~
gkya
IDK what they were but I find it irritating that having unpopular ideas can
get you in trouble like this. His views are probably opposite of my ones, but
still, I cant stand the hypocrisy in these situations and how easily these
supposedly smart people are successfully pushed to go witch-hunting.

------
ausjke
switching between nodejs and laravel multiple times already, now I need try
nodejs again.

~~~
mattferderer
What are you looking for that you're not finding?

Laravel borrows a lot from Ruby on Rails, so maybe that might be more your cup
of tea. A lot of Rails developers are trying Elixir & Phoenix which is an
awesome functional programming setup. PHP has also been trying to become more
like C# it seems. So maybe .Net Core & C# are worth a try? If you go the C#
route, I suggest using Visual Studio (the full IDE) as I find most of my joy
typing C# comes from the IDE. Whereas a language like Elixir the joy is the
language itself.

------
maxpert
Everyone busy with iPhone X bad day for such important post

~~~
ZenoArrow
I think you could find plenty of people who couldn't care less about the
iPhone X (you're speaking with one of them). I took one quick look, saw
nothing of major interest, and moved on with my day.

Moving back to the linked story, are there any long running issues with Node
that are still not yet addressed? Are nearly all common issues resolved?

~~~
avaer
Which long running issues?

All common issues are quickly resolved, almost by definition, in a long-
running successful project like node. Lots of people depend on that being the
case.

It's just not always resolved in core (which is why npm/yarn/webpack and a
hundred other awesome derived works exist).

~~~
coldtea
> _All common issues are quickly resolved, almost by definition, in a long-
> running successful project like node. Lots of people depend on that being
> the case._

Not sure about Node, but regarding other "long running successful projects"
you'd be surprised.

